# Website Review



## alcl1 (Dec 30, 2016)

Hi Guys. I have been having some issues in regards to my website. I am receiving alot of traffic, however many viewers are not going past the first page... example being i have had 1200 views in the past month on the first page, and 22 have visited other pages, and only 2 have visited the contact us page...

I have recently made changes to the site in regards to photos, layout and ease-ability in hopes that people visit the contact us page more... would i be able to get an outsiders perspective and comments on what changes should be implemented? or some constructive criticism that needs to be addressed.. Thanks in advance.

www.alternatelawncare.com


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Put your phone number on every page, take the hours off. You're a snow and ice mgmt company, you're open 24 hours


----------



## Kevin_NJ (Jul 24, 2003)

Some of the pictures in the photo gallery look like "befores" with no "afters"?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I would move everything from the photo galley on down to another page.

Just have the facts and a big logo and navigation menu on the first page.


----------



## alcl1 (Dec 30, 2016)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Put your phone number on every page, take the hours off. You're a snow and ice mgmt company, you're open 24 hours


Thanks for the input, i do have a link set on every page that goes straight to our "contact us" page. You think this should be replaced with our phone # or simply add our phone number to every page? 
The reason we have hours displayed is so the general public calls us during those hours, any one of our current customers knows we are open 24/7 and take emergency calls.



k1768 said:


> Some of the pictures in the photo gallery look like "befores" with no "afters"?


those photos have been removed! Thanks!!



Philbilly2 said:


> I would move everything from the photo galley on down to another page.
> Just have the facts and a big logo and navigation menu on the first page.


I was thinking something similar - just thoughts on that! thank you, my only downside is if i add another page to a photo gallery, it takes up room in the header and changes everything on the header to a list setup. I would think that would take away from ease-ability though no?


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

Read the book “Creating a Story Brand”. I think it would help you a lot with your website. It’s a quick read, and very worth it.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

I would delete these pictures. Pictures catch people's eyes first, and these (to me) don't spread your message of professional, clean, and organized. You also want try to look "bigger" than I assume you are. If you are in fact still small, I learned this based on ONLY your photos. I didn't even get passed them, before needed to cone back and say something.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

ktfbgb said:


> Read the book "Creating a Story Brand". I think it would help you a lot with your website. It's a quick read, and very worth it.


You're the second person I've heard suggest that book within the last few months. I think I may check it out for myself.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

JMHConstruction said:


> I would delete these pictures. Pictures catch people's eyes first, and these (to me) don't spread your message of professional, clean, and organized. You also want try to look "bigger" than I assume you are. If you are in fact still small, I learned this based on ONLY your photos. I didn't even get passed them, before needed to cone back and say something.
> View attachment 178154
> View attachment 178155
> View attachment 178156
> ...


I could not agree more.

Those pictures caught my eye as "why are these on here?" Also.

Reminds me of a social media page not a Web site.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

JMHConstruction said:


> You're the second person I've heard suggest that book within the last few months. I think I may check it out for myself.


It's on Audible as well. I listen to books while I drive all day. Just finished one on Astrophysics lol.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Branding plays into your business success, using the DOT COM makes getting you brand and name oof there mulch easier.
I'll regret this.... but this site's lay oot does a great job promoting the company, 
http://oomkeslandscape.com/ 
If you want to grow you bizz you need to get away from do it yourself website tools and hire a pro,


----------



## alcl1 (Dec 30, 2016)

Thanks for the feedback - those pictures have been removed. they were on there from our start up. obviously by no means are we a big company, however i am trying to compete as everyone starts somewhere. So i really do appreciate the positive criticism. 

Whose the book by? i will look into that - hopefully can find it in canada!


----------



## alcl1 (Dec 30, 2016)

BUFF said:


> Branding plays into your business success, using the DOT COM makes getting you brand and name oof there mulch easier.
> I'll regret this.... but this site's lay oot does a great job promoting the company,
> http://oomkeslandscape.com/
> If you want to grow you bizz you need to get away from do it yourself website tools and hire a pro,


i can appreciate that, however having a rough start out didnt help my cause. once business is rolling, then i can look into things like having a professional redo the site. i mean i dont think my website is complete garbage lol but id be blind and nieve to say i cant see a difference between the two!


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

alcl1 said:


> i can appreciate that, however having a rough start out didnt help my cause. once business is rolling, then i can look into things like having a professional redo the site. i mean i dont think my website is complete garbage lol but id be blind and nieve to say i cant see a difference between the two!


We all started oot with minimal knowledge when it comes to branding our selves. It's a evolutionary process that takes time and once you've identified the market you want to focus on you'll dial it in.


----------



## ktfbgb (Jan 31, 2016)

You can contact a local technical or art college to design your website. I’m in the process of rebranding right now. I am paying for professional logo services and to help with cost, I am having some students at a Art college design the new website for their senior Year project. These are kids that are getting degrees in web design. I dont know what it will cost yet as I’m just starting the process this week with them. But it will be significantly cheaper than having a design firm do it. Then I can take it to a web design service to tweak if needed for way less.


----------



## alcl1 (Dec 30, 2016)

ktfbgb said:


> You can contact a local technical or art college to design your website. I'm in the process of rebranding right now. I am paying for professional logo services and to help with cost, I am having some students at a Art college design the new website for their senior Year project. These are kids that are getting degrees in web design. I dont know what it will cost yet as I'm just starting the process this week with them. But it will be significantly cheaper than having a design firm do it. Then I can take it to a web design service to tweak if needed for way less.


might be the way to go if i can find something like that!


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

Offer bear hunting trips 
You are in a great aera


----------



## Walleye Hunter (Aug 13, 2017)

I wonder how much traffic is just bots farming the web that never go past the first page. If you have diagnostics you should be able to see where those hits are coming from as well.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Walleye Hunter said:


> I wonder how much traffic is just bots farming the web that never go past the first page. If you have diagnostics you should be able to see where those hits are coming from as well.


There's bots on here all time..










Kind of think MJD is a bot at times.......


----------



## JBMohler (Dec 17, 2013)

Go into your webmaster tools after you watch some videos or tutorials, and set your filters to just show traffic either from the USA or from your town/area/state.

You would be better off using a 2 column layout so you could get a contact form on the right side, see my site. http://www.jbmohlermasonry.com/

Try to use a town/state/county in your verbiage, see my site. It really helps.

Break down your services into their own pages. You need a snow plow tab if you plow snow. Fill the page with sub services.

Dont worry about bounce rate, most people get to my first page and contact me and thats that.

I have a whole seperate plowing site set up the same way.

http://jbmohlersnowplowing.com/


----------



## shawn_ (Jan 19, 2014)

While looking at your photo gallery it seems that a lot of your photos resolution are poor quality . Seems very blurry & not so clear . Also I would put contact info on every page you have on there.


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

It looks 100 times better! At least from mobile.

This summer get some good pictures of green grass. Some of the yards look rather...bland, but you have to work with what you have. I'm guessing the new layout will get you much better return.


----------



## alcl1 (Dec 30, 2016)

JMHConstruction said:


> It looks 100 times better! At least from mobile.
> 
> This summer get some good pictures of green grass. Some of the yards look rather...bland, but you have to work with what you have. I'm guessing the new layout will get you much better return.


Yea last years pictures were very bland... we had a major drought season and no one could keep up with watering... some of our yards cracked so badly we had 1 foot gaps, got so bad the city put out notice to water because peoples gas lines to their houses were breaking with all the shifting!

Anyway website still needs some work but appreciate all the feedback from everyone! looks much better


----------



## JMHConstruction (Aug 22, 2011)

alcl1 said:


> Yea last years pictures were very bland... we had a major drought season and no one could keep up with watering... some of our yards cracked so badly we had 1 foot gaps, got so bad the city put out notice to water because peoples gas lines to their houses were breaking with all the shifting!
> 
> Anyway website still needs some work but appreciate all the feedback from everyone! looks much better


You should get into irrigation installationThumbs Up


----------

